# Katy Perry – Mutprobe in Neuseeland !!!



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Katy Perry – Mutprobe in Neuseeland!!!*​

Wie erholt man sich als VIP vom stressigen Tour-Alltag? Katy Perry sprang zusammen mit 20 weiteren Mitgliedern ihrer Crew von einer Brücke in Auckland 40 Meter in die Tiefe, ganze zwei Stunden vor ihrem Konzert.

Vor dem Sprung mussten alle Teilnehmer auf die Waage. Das ist Sicherheitsstandart und somit kommt auch eine Katy Perry nicht darum herum. Schlimmer noch: Nach dem Wiegen wurden die Zahlen auch noch deutlich sichtbar auf die Hände der Bungee-Springer geschrieben. Ein Gräuel für jede Frau!


Doch Katy nimmt es gelassen. Kein Wunder: Inklusive sämtlicher Klamotten und fetter Winter-Boots wiegt die zierliche Sängerin bei einer Größe von 1,73 Meter gerade einmal 61 Kilogramm!

Der Sprung ins Nichts – für Katy offenbar ein Klacks! Mutig stürzt sie sich mit ausgebreiteten Armen in die Tiefe, während Freunde und Kollegen wie wild Fotobeweise von Katys tollkühner Tat anfertigen. Eines der Bilder postete die quirlige Amerikanerin auch gleich auf ihrer Twitter-Seite: „Vor dem Auftritt in Neuseeland noch schnell einen Bungee-Jump gemacht. PPPSHAAAH!“

Während Katy durch Neuseeland tourt, hat ihre Gatte Russell Brand beim Dreh in Florida offenbar viel tiefer gehende Probleme...

*Hier die Bilder:
Katy Perry beim Bungee Jumping* 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

klasse


----------



## Franky70 (11 Mai 2011)

Ich selbst brauche den Kick nicht, aber Respekt vor Katy.


----------

